# South Devon seaside Parking Sidmouth to Topsham



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

I am proposing to take my elderly step-father out for lunch in our 8m motorhome as a change to going out to a pub. Could anyone suggest a suitable parking spot somewhere between Sidmouth and Topsham with a good view of the sea. We would probably be there for a couple of hours. Many thanks.
Philip


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Exmouth has excellent parking facilities for motorhomes overlooking the beach at very reasonable prices and these prices can include time spans up to a full 24 hours. Just head for the seafront and then head AWAY from the town along the seafront , you will then come to an area where you can reverse or drive into genorous marked bays looking directly over the beach and sea , the immediate area is ideal for walking or just relaxing looking out to sea, at low tide there is a lovely walk around the cliffs.

OR
Budleigh Salterton seafront. Large car park unrestricted, cheap. OK for motorhomes to overhang eastern edge with fab views of Otter Valley.

Enjoy!

Colin

PS - info from www.motorhomeparking.co.uk


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

being elderly i would head for the other end of exmouth with him, you can park on the harbour and pay in the fish shop and there is a pub across the road and a pub/restaurant overlooking the marina 
chapter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As has already been suggested, either Budleigh Salterton - good car park and underused at this time of the year, but a bot of a walk into the town (which s fairly small anyway), the following are places to eat;

http://www.visitbudleigh.com/Pages/eat_town.htm

we have had a very good lunch in Tea & Tittle Tattle which is across the road from the sea,

Exmouth is easy parking on sea front overlooking sea - you can park virtually all the way along and it is a nice place to watch the world go by. The town is very much summer minded, there was a major fire in Bargains Galore on 6th January which has caused severe damage.

You canpark on the Beacon - as said and pay in the fish and chip shop, but I do not think it the best view!

If you want to travel inland towards Exeter then the Nutwell Lodge by the Lympstone RM training camp has a good carvery everyday and a large car park with no heght barriers.

Happy to give more information if you wish - we live about 10 miles from that area and go through frequently!

Dave


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

there is a new cafe / bistro affair called Ocean house that has opened in the high street Opposite staddons car dealers that is very nice, 
http://www.oceanhouse.biz/

i would also echo Daves comments about the Nutwell Lodge, superb carvery, although get there early as it does get busy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Didn't he say "out to lunch in the motorhome not in a pub"
so one would assume he was making lunch in the motorhome and not visiting a pub or cafe, he wanted a good view

Loddy :?


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

Many thanks for the input. Had a very pleasant lunch parked in the car park at the east end of Budleigh Salterton (very pleasant looking town) sea front overlooking the river and then did a recce of Exmouth seafront for future visits.
Thanks again
Philip


----------

